# why no i717 roms :(



## matt3allen (Mar 23, 2012)

why no i717 roms









no love

gnote i717 on Simple Mobile running Collective ICS rom and it is dope boy


----------



## DAGr8 (Dec 21, 2011)

they are a few .. jut not here .

and the fact this is a touchwiz phone scares amny devs away .. only VERY dedicated smali hackers can work on this .


----------



## JamieD81 (Dec 10, 2011)

DAGr8 said:


> they are a few .. jut not here .
> 
> and the fact this is a touchwiz phone scares amny devs away .. only VERY dedicated smali hackers can work on this .


smali is the devil's work!!!!


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm running a aokp port that works well.


----------



## Wintersdark (Aug 23, 2012)

JamieD81's Paranoid Android build is right here in Development too; it's outstanding. All the slickness and speed of CM10 with the ParanoidAndroid phablet tools to set DPI and layouts on a per-app basis. It's outstanding!

Edit for linkage: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32886-cm10hybridparanoidandroid-1991-%D8%9B-%C2%A1%C9%B9%C7%9D%CA%87%CA%87nq-aug19-source-i717-only/


----------



## TheCollective (Sep 7, 2012)

we are coming


----------



## Mortem Tuam (Dec 6, 2011)

TheCollective said:


> we are coming


----------



## wase4711 (Sep 5, 2011)

cool, the more the merrier!


----------



## alperin1 (Oct 18, 2012)

Mortem Tuam said:


> JamieD81's Paranoid Android build is right here in Development too; it's outstanding. All the slickness and speed of CM10 with the ParanoidAndroid phablet tools to set DPI and layouts on a per-app basis. It's outstanding!
> 
> Edit for linkage: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32886-cm10hybridparanoidandroid-1991-%D8%9B-%C2%A1%C9%B9%C7%9D%CA%87%CA%87nq-aug19-source-i717-only/


Both the Collective and Jamie do nice work. Both are stable and really solid.


----------



## Adizzzle (Oct 19, 2012)

Xda developers, has much more resources rom wise anyways.

Sent from my Fish Tank ⊙▁⊙


----------



## JamieD81 (Dec 10, 2011)

Adizzzle said:


> Xda developers, has much more resources rom wise anyways.
> 
> Sent from my Fish Tank ⊙▁⊙


and a shit ton of drama and lack of respect








its a much nicer environment over here and everyone helps out


----------



## shayneflashindaily (Apr 4, 2013)

I agree attitude problems... but anyways just signed up here at rootz , glad to be here and see where this can lead. Manelscout has put his rootbox rom on here for the i717 check it out


----------



## Dumbquestion (Jan 26, 2013)

sure is quiet around here... .. . what was that? shhhh. I think I heard something........

oh. just my computers fan bearing grinding. shwew.


----------



## zeddock (Aug 2, 2012)

I came over too due to Manuel scouts rootbox.

Sent from my SGH-I717 using RootzWiki


----------



## te toque (Apr 5, 2013)

Try Xylon or Rootbox by Manelscout4life. I'm personally running Xylon and love it....


----------



## NateBlack (May 13, 2013)

hello!
i was looking for a new i717 rom because it seems like the one i was using is no longer under active development and asked a few people at XDA and a few of them (including people and avitars i recognize here) had me digging a bit deeper and i found this place. all the roms look great (and not just skins of old roms) and now the hardest thing is to figure out which rom to flash. even though there are not many they all look sleek.


----------



## rockstad (Apr 4, 2013)

NateBlack said:


> hello!
> i was looking for a new i717 rom because it seems like the one i was using is no longer under active development and asked a few people at XDA and a few of them (including people and avitars i recognize here) had me digging a bit deeper and i found this place. all the roms look great (and not just skins of old roms) and now the hardest thing is to figure out which rom to flash. even though there are not many they all look sleek.


Give jelly beer a shot. Very stable and pretty sweet

Sent from my SGH-I717 using RootzWiki


----------

